# USB HS HyperFIDO Token



## samob (Nov 13, 2018)

Hi, can somebody explain me if I'm missing some step in getting USB key for Google 2 step verification to work under FreeBSD. What I'm used in other systems (different linux distros) is that I plug in key when Google sign in page asks me to connect usb device. Do I have to mount it to work propperly under FreeBSD? Tested on FreeBSD 12.0-BETA4, XFCE with Firefox and Chromium from ports.

```
# usbconfig -d ugen1.2
ugen1.2: <HS HyperFIDO Token> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (50mA)
```


----------



## paulomario77 (Feb 7, 2020)

samob said:


> Hi, can somebody explain me if I'm missing some step in getting USB key for Google 2 step verification to work under FreeBSD. What I'm used in other systems (different linux distros) is that I plug in key when Google sign in page asks me to connect usb device. Do I have to mount it to work propperly under FreeBSD? Tested on FreeBSD 12.0-BETA4, XFCE with Firefox and Chromium from ports.
> 
> ```
> # usbconfig -d ugen1.2
> ...



I would like to know this as well. I have a USB Google Titan Security Key and would like to login to my Google account with Firefox. *security.webauth.u2f* is set to true in about:config.

Did you manage to get it working?


----------

